

Ask NH: What are the "perks" of higher points on HN, besides Karma - 10smom

I think I might have missed this in the FAW but I did look 3 times already.  Does it help  in anyway to have a lot of points overall for things like, getting HN front page or  anything else?  Thanks
======
Peroni
Once you reach a certain level (around 300 points I think) you will be able to
downvote comments and the comments are arranged so that those with higher
points overall (not just for specific responses) rank higher than others. I
believe this is so that a long term contributor to HN can have their opinion
heard ahead of some fresher faces.

~~~
10smom
awe I was wondering where that down vote button was that I read about in FAQ.
Thanks for the info. It was becoming clear that some with higher overall pts
were making it to Hacker news page while others with higher comments or points
on a thread were not on the main page. now I understand why. Thanks.

------
slindstr
I always kind of wondered if your points on HN were taken into consideration
if you apply to YC. If nothing else I think it reveals a lot about you, like
what interests you (links you post), how knowledgable you are (providing
help), and if you know how to communicate to better achieve your goals (asking
for help).

...but I might be wrong :)

------
wglb
PG has said on several occasions that when someone applies to YC, he does look
through their comments on HN, but I haven't heard anything about total points
having any weight.

------
wwortiz
I think the point unlocks go in this order: flag comments/articles, downvote
comments, change topcolor (the orange bar at the top).

The points required to downvote (and maybe for the others) goes up over time.

------
Illgetthere
Once you hit a thousand points, you get a new car.

~~~
dholowiski
I really enjoyed the gift basket you get at 700

